# TOTW vs Kirklands



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I currently have my 11 month (almost) GSD girl on TOTW. Due to cost and recent life changes I am considering switching her to the Costco brand of Kirkland's that I have seen you guys/gals recommend. 

The cost factor isn't a total killer, but if I can get the same QUALITY food for a lower price I would like to go that route.

So in comparison of the 2 brands- what are your thoughts/opinions/experience?

thank you in advance.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't fed TOTW, but fed Kirkland's grain free (blue bag) for about 6 months or so. The dogs did OK on it but my female has some allergy issues so I switched her to Thrive by Honest Kitchen (which had been mixed with the Kirkland 50/50) and her energy level went up a lot. She's like a different dog.

My male did ok as well but I switched him to orijen since I had an opportunity to participate in a club buy. He has never looked better, coat shiny and darker than ever. 

They are also both having consistent great poops!

I think the Kirkland grain free is a pretty good food, but your dog may not do as well on it as TOTW.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd go ahead and give it a try to see. It can't hurt to do a trial run of one bag. Worst comes to worse, it isn't the best thing for them and you go back to TOTW. Only other thing that might happen is you find a food that they like and is good for them and you free up some money. I *definitely* understand a tight budget.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i feed kirklands and i love it. my pups used to be on blue buffalo but i couldnt keep up with the cost and kirklands is very very comparable food wise


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I switched my dogs from Merrick to Kirkland, now there's more money for treats


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No Kirkland around here.
[email protected]


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've fed Kirkland over here, with no complaints! You can't get a better food for the money.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I may just try the bag and see how she does on it (fingers crossed it works out good!)


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

kirkland - great food for the price. you really can't beat it. dog loves it...and yes...it absolutely gives you more money for treats...for you or the dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info. I may just try the bag and see how she does on it (fingers crossed it works out good!)


 
To be probably very redundant, just a hint to make sure that you introduce the new food gradually over a week or more! 

Might be a BIG help in avoiding any digestive upsets that a lot of dogs will get when you switch foods on them!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

codmaster said:


> To be probably very redundant, just a hint to make sure that you introduce the new food gradually over a week or more!
> 
> Might be a BIG help in avoiding any digestive upsets that a lot of dogs will get when you switch foods on them!


but of course!


----------

